# Happy Birthday bradofshaw, Laudante



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 24, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 11-24-2009:

-bradofshaw (Age: hidden or unknown)
-Laudante (born in 1976, Age: 33)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## KMK (Nov 24, 2009)

H.B. to both!

And I hope Brad figures out his age soon!


----------



## Piano Hero (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Berean (Nov 24, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## baron (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------

